# Eco complete Set up PICS large



## aquatic-store.com (May 24, 2003)

Well many people asked me how does eco complete look upon setting up i decided to set up a 29 gal tank and show everyone how it looks. This is set up over a 20 minute period.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

I just want to point out that if you have a higher light tank, the eco complete won't look as 'jet black' as these images portray. However, I think it's close enough to true black to be called a black substrate.


----------



## unirdna (Jan 22, 2004)

malkore said:


> I just want to point out that if you have a higher light tank, the eco complete won't look as 'jet black' as these images portray. However, I think it's close enough to true black to be called a black substrate.


That's true. Here's a shot of EC under 4WPG. Jet black or dark-grey.....either way, I like it.


----------



## malkore (Nov 3, 2003)

Oops, didn't mean to imply I didn't like it. I do like it, but it's just not pure black like some think


----------

